# Bluetooth for Kindle 2



## MaureenH (Dec 14, 2008)

I did a topic search and didn't find this one yet. I'm thinking of getting Bluetooth for my Kindle so I can clean, garden, etc. while listening to it. Maybe even get a Borsabella bag with shoulder strap to wear while I'm listening since I already have an Oberon cover and decalgirl skin!

So anyone used Bluetooth yet with their K2?


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

You probably know this already, but - because Kindle doesn't have built-in bluetooth - you'd need a bluetooth adapter to connect to the headphone jack. I haven't tried this, but it seems a pretty good idea for listening to audiobooks, especially if you don't have a bluetooth-compatible MP3 player.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

The Kindle doesn't have Bluetooth so your headset won't work.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

You'd have to use something like this to add bluetooth capability to the K2:

http://www.google.com/products/catalog?hl=en&q=bluetooth+headphone+adapter&um=1&ie=UTF-8&cid=16033503779595412242&ei=1GDJSb64CJGksQO89tHMBQ&sa=X&oi=product_catalog_result&resnum=1&ct=result#ps-sellers

(not an endorsement, I've neither tried this device nor any other adapter)

Because of its size, you'd probably have to have Melissa custom make a bag to fit the adapter as well as the K2.

If it were me, I'd skip the bluetooth & just use a good pair of wired headphones.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm guessing with that bluetooth adapter, you would not be able to transfer books to other Kindles with blue tooth adapters.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Another option for listening to audio files from the Kindle or other mp3 players while working in the garden, etc., is a mini speaker set that plugs into the headset jack.  I have them for my iPods.

Betsy


----------



## Graydog (Feb 18, 2009)

I'll let others respond to the technical issues.  I'm still hung up on the image of your Kindle dangling from a shoulder strap while you are cleaning and gardening.  Yikes!  Is that not a disaster waiting to happen?  Maybe I'm a sissy, but when I'm banging around the house and garden with tools my Kindle is going to be in a safe place far away from all of that.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Last year (end of November/beginning of December) I saw a Bluetooth adapter on clearance sale at Target that was intended for adding wireless capability to the chairs with built-in speakers intended for playing video games. Essentially it was two units similar to the ones in the link in the earlier post. Each unit is about the size of a pack of cards. I bought it as a Christmas present for DH so that he could have a wireless connection between his headphones and the stereo. Since the receiver fits in a pocket, he no longer needs to be limited by the headphone extension cord length (or turning the volume up so high that it drives me nuts   ). I have since wished I had bought one for me as well but so far only one of us has needed it at a time.   I can see how it would be great for gardening.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Graydog said:


> I'll let others respond to the technical issues. I'm still hung up on the image of your Kindle dangling from a shoulder strap while you are cleaning and gardening. Yikes! Is that not a disaster waiting to happen? Maybe I'm a sissy, but when I'm banging around the house and garden with tools my Kindle is going to be in a safe place far away from all of that.


That was my thought too but I figured I was missing something. Yikes indeed!


----------



## MaureenH (Dec 14, 2008)

Good ideas everyone, thanks. I guess it wouldn't be such a good idea to carry it around in a bag so that would argue to buy a bluetooth adapter device that plugs into the headphone jack instead of the wired headphone. The problem I see with external speakers is wind noise outside.


----------

